

DHTML5 - jgv
http://dhtml5.com/

======
cheald
I'm Commander Shepard, and this is my favorite webpage on the Citadel.

Seriously though, this is perfect. It's exactly what we need to dispel the
idea that HTML5 is some magical new technology that is going to make every
website on the internet instantly amazing.

~~~
olalonde
What's so terrible about labeling a set of technologies? Is it also wrong to
call smartphones smartphones because the underlying technology isn't magical
new technology?

~~~
cheald
There's not a problem with labeling technologies. The problem is that those
labels get hijacked by marketing and management types who see a well-done
website and assume that it looks pretty because it's that magic HTML5 thing
they read about last week, then they start advertising for HTML5 devs and
touting their HTML5 products and blathering on about things they really have
no idea about and just confuse the whole field and practice.

It's "DHTML" all over again.

~~~
joesb
And what prevent marketing and management type from advertising for "DHTML5"?

------
boneheadmed
In terms of stylistics, the initial page sure looks old-school, but I really
do love that wormy dhtml5.com effect that follows the pointer.

~~~
buro9
My favourite bit is the <title> of the page scrolling.

------
younata
The guy sitting next to me thought it was a virus.

~~~
TimothyBurgess
Haha I thought it was a virus too at first!!

~~~
scotth
A virus? What do viruses look like? What made you think that?

~~~
jasonlotito
Apparently they look like <http://dhtml5.com/>

_shrug_

------
fooandbarify
Hahahaha this is brilliant! I remember there used to be a popular central site
for finding DHTML widgets back when that was a thing - anyone remember what it
was called? (Sorry, I know that is vague, it's all I can remember. I think it
was quite popular at the time, though.) I'd be curious to find out if it's
still around and still as kitchy as it once was.

~~~
dzuc
<http://dynamicdrive.com/> perhaps?

~~~
fooandbarify
Yes! Thank you! I can't believe it's still in operation... crazy.

------
some1else
Finally a memorable page with links to subsections of the spec.

Did anyone notice it eats less CPU than the official one? :-D

~~~
adamdecaf
Are you comparing the official multipage version? Also, the official one has a
lot of extra JS features like side-boxes, inline comments, commit messages,
etc...

~~~
iPadDeveloper
That kind of bloat should never be loaded by default.

------
anarcticpuffin
There looks like a lot of content on there, but I'd go crazy before gleaning
any of it with that pointer. Please make it stop! Was this a joke post, an
example of poor design, or a serious link to some beefy content?

~~~
jmillikin
It's a joke page, just < <http://www.whatwg.org/html> > with ugly CSS/JS. The
point's to make fun of marketing weasels trying to confuse HTML 5, CSS 3, JS
1.8.5 , and other related technologies.

------
jey
(You need to enable JS to get the joke.)

